# EID 10% OFF - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (14/6/18)

We have started the Eid Specials early at Sir Vape. Get 10% off online and in-store from 9:30am today till Sunday.

Use coupon code EID10 on checkout.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------

